# Soaping while pregnant?



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Has anyone here soaped while pregnant? If so, what precautions (other than the usual) did you take?

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Judy, 
The only thing different that I did was mix my lye\liquids outside. After it was all dissolved (and not throwing off fumes) I could bring it in and continue as normal.
Lynn


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Lynn - I was thinking of buying one of those respirator masks painters use but was really dreading having that big honkin' thing on my face. :biggrin


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

More than anything, I would be careful of what EO's your working with.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

EO's yes,,, especially rosemary... it can cause miscarriages...
Barb


----------



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, thats interesting info...I never knew that about EO's. What is it about them that is so dangerous? So how cautious should one be when handling them and the bottles etc..??


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Essential oils are medicinal and you need to be very careful about using them if you don't understand all the side effects they can cause (especially if you're pregnant). There's a lot more to them than just the scent. There are so many good books on eo's out there, you can find a great reference one. Be careful what you find on the internet, as there are some really stupid statements about eo's online. Really stupid. Some of the claims some soapers make about what an eo does for their soap are insane. Just came across some lady saying what her honeysuckle essential oil is supposed to do?!? Stupid.

Some eo's can cause sensitivity to light, some can cause miscarriage, there are a lot of side effects to eos. As for handling the bottles - they are very concentrated and you shouldn't get the oil on your skin. But you shouldn't get fo's on your skin directly either. We just keep doctor gloves on our hands while we're soaping.

I soaped while I was pregnant (but not for production, just for home use). I can't imagine the lye fumes crossing the placenta. They're just going to irritate your lungs. But that is just my opinion - don't have any medical proof for that at all. I don't think you need a mask, if you're really concerned - outside or have your husband do it.

PJ


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I've soaped quite a bit while pregnant. I do use a fan when mixing lye. I found the smells bother me a lot more than they used to, but I try to mix a huge master batch of soap, then quickly divide, scent , pour an clean up so I'm really only around the smells a short time. My soap room is in the basement so I can close the door to downstairs overnight till the scents dissipate somewhat.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I soaped while pregnant and he seems like a smart, healthy, happy 2yo now. I did use extra precautions to keep the EOs and FOs off my skin and did put the soap into a spare bedroom because I too was sensitive to the smells. Besides running my stove fan to get rid of exhausts, I soaped the same as I always do.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies ladies. I went ahead and bought the mask because half of my scents are EO's or EO blends and also because all the scents were making me pukey. Even though I don't really like wearing it, it has made soaping fun again since I can't smell anything while wearing it  I've been cleaning up and putting the soap in the fridge or closet before taking it off and it's made a huge difference.

Thanks again!


----------

